# The Basics Of Medical Preparedness



## Prepper Ways (Feb 7, 2016)

Most medications will last at least 3 - 6 months, so if you can stock up on a supply of medication to last that long and then continually cycle through it to keep it fresh, that's a good place to start. Not all doctors can or will write extra prescriptions for medication, but some will. In any case, try to stock a bare minimum of a 2-week supply of critical medications.

An alternative to pharmaceutical medications may be to wean yourself off of them in lieu of herbal alternatives or through adaptations to your diet. Changes to the types and amounts of medication that you take should only be carried out under the supervision of a qualified doctor, but many people have been able to find relief for their medical conditions via herbal means and even through specific nutrient supplementation.

Read more:The Basics Of Medical Preparedness


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't mean to play the Captain Obvious card, but you're aware that you joined a "prepper oriented" web site forum, right?
Amassed within these digital pages are countless hours of incredible knowledge. A virtual cornucopia of information, easily searchable, and simply referenced.
We also have gathered together some strikingly sharp minds, with expertise ranging all across the spectrum.

What purpose is served by coming to a web site, devoted to prepping, and then sending the reader off to a different web site devoted to prepping?
Could it be...
Ad-driven monetization of bait clicks???
Self-aggrandizement???
Utilizing an already established topical base for self-promotion???

Feel free to stop me when I hit it.

Look friend, I'm sure you're a great person and all, but we come *HERE *because we wish to learn from people *HERE*. We pass around ideas and skills, bat them around to gather broad experience from many perspectives, and share what we know with one another. If you have knowledge or information that you wish to share with us *HERE*, then by all means, bring it *HERE*. Just don't send us *THERE *for it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> What purpose is served by coming to a web site, devoted to prepping, and then sending the reader off to a different web site devoted to prepping?
> Could it be...
> Ad-driven monetization of bait clicks???
> Self-aggrandizement???
> Utilizing an already established topical base for self-promotion???


I will take ad-driven bait clicks for $500 alex


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or just get them filled a few days early, so your insurance will pay for them,for a few months to have an extra stash. Make sure to rotate. Some meds will last years if stored properly. They are all different.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

neonoah said:


> "Most medications will last at least 3 - 6 months"
> 
> Hmmm....I'm thinking they're good for at least a year from bottle date unless otherwise marked. That's the way it always has been.


That's what my label says


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Prepper Ways said:


> Most medications will last at least 3 - 6 months, so if you can stock up on a supply of medication to last that long and then continually cycle through it to keep it fresh, that's a good place to start. Not all doctors can or will write extra prescriptions for medication, but some will. In any case, try to stock a bare minimum of a 2-week supply of critical medications.
> 
> An alternative to pharmaceutical medications may be to wean yourself off of them in lieu of herbal alternatives or through adaptations to your diet. Changes to the types and amounts of medication that you take should only be carried out under the supervision of a qualified doctor, but many people have been able to find relief for their medical conditions via herbal means and even through specific nutrient supplementation.
> 
> ...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Prepper Ways said:


> Most medications will last at least 3 - 6 months, so if you can stock up on a supply of medication to last that long and then continually cycle through it to keep it fresh, that's a good place to start. Not all doctors can or will write extra prescriptions for medication, but some will. In any case, try to stock a bare minimum of a 2-week supply of critical medications.
> 
> An alternative to pharmaceutical medications may be to wean yourself off of them in lieu of herbal alternatives or through adaptations to your diet. Changes to the types and amounts of medication that you take should only be carried out under the supervision of a qualified doctor, but many people have been able to find relief for their medical conditions via herbal means and even through specific nutrient supplementation.
> 
> Read more:The Basics Of Medical Preparedness


"The basics of medical preparedness" has nothing to do with medications prescribed for a specific disease. I would say the basics are:
1. cleanliness
2. first aid knowledge and supplies
3. common sense

above this we can start to talk about more advance medical preparedness which could be further categorized into person preparedness and general population preparedness.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> "The basics of medical preparedness" has nothing to do with medications prescribed for a specific disease. I would say the basics are:
> 1. cleanliness
> 2. first aid knowledge and supplies
> 3. common sense
> ...


I got #2 Down...its #1 and #3 that I am royally screwed. :rant:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I will take another newbie selling stuff--


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Come on guys/gals watch a video ....... you get several video choices ....... and buy the books at the end. You know you want to.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Was supposed to click on the link? I missed that part I am kinda new to this interweb thingamabobby.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Bayer Aspirin has an expiration date more than year. And I can not live without it. It cures fever, pains, inflammations....


----------

